# AU and filler question



## ship (Nov 30, 2009)

1) Nitrogen or Bromine and Argon are normal incandescent lamp noble gas fillers for higher wattage lamps to resist tungsten burnout. At what wattage do such fillers need to be used on line voltage say 120v lamps? What voltage of line voltage lamps normally have vacuum bulbs?

2) Bonus question, what's the AU of a vacuum lamp verses that of a filled or halogen and HMI or xenon arc lamp?

3) Bonus bonus question, what is the AU of an outer globe say of a hot restrike metal hallide lamp on the inside capsule verses outer globe? Is that inner capsule AU any different than one that doesn't have an outer globe?

4) Also, what's the AU of a sodium vapor lamp in outer globe verses inner capsule and whats' that of a inner halogen capsule halogen lamp with an outer globe such as that for a PAR 64?

5) Finally something curious about, the AU if different with a AlumiPAR lamp of outer globe verses normal halogen PAR lamp assuming it has an inner capsule or non-encapsulated lamp and that of a say compact fluorescent lamp with outer globe.

6) Can you touch a say MSR 575HR lamp's outer globe without cleaning it? In general can you touch an outer globe or is it case by case?

7) What if anything is the filler inside an MSR 575HR lamp, say FFR lamp or compact fluorescent outer globe lamp?


----------



## ship (Dec 2, 2009)

first question was about a stock incandescent say even A-lamp if of help at least in that part. The rest with research could be found or assumed and guessed at.

If of help, here is a guess or help from a vendor higher uppidy up manufacturer you can refine further or figure out further in sometimes good question:

Ahh… 



Hey, I'm a marketing guy. I only get to play around with the technical stuff when my Quality Manager is out, lamps need to be designed, or I get free time-- and there hasn't been any of the later in months.



I'll take a shot at some of these, but I don't know the answers to many of them.



1) Nitrogen or Bromine and Argon are normal incandescent lamp noble gas fillers for higher wattage lamps to resist tungsten burnout. At what wattage do such fillers need to be used on line voltage say 120v lamps? What voltage of line voltage lamps normally have vacuum bulbs? 



No idea. I think it depends on a variety of factors including the glass. I've seen 6v, 50w Xenon filled TH lamps, so there doesn't seem to be a set rule. It depends on what you want the lamp to do, how bright you want it to be, how long you want it to last, etc. Fill pressure and gas components are just another of the items the engineers can tweak (such as coil weight, turns per inch, etc.) to achieve the performance they are seeking. 



2) Bonus question, what's the AU of a vacuum lamp verses that of a filled or halogen and HMI or xenon arc lamp? 



Vacuum lamps are very low. There's simply no point in putting extra stress on the quartz so there is as little pressure as needed in creating a vacuum situation. Next to zero. HMI/HTI lamps I've been told are around 1.5 AU--very low, and so when people talk about them violently exploding we always raise our eyes in skepticism. Xenon are VERY high and therefore dangerous. They get as high as 90 AU when hot. I don't recall what their cold pressure is. A typical HPL is 4-4.5 AUs. Most SSTV lamps (FELs, GLC, HPLs, etc.) are in the 3-4.5 AU ballpark. Depends on the manufacturer, fill gasses, etc. 



3) Bonus bonus question, what is the AU of an outer globe say of a hot restrike metal hallide lamp on the inside capsule verses outer globe? Is that inner capsule AU any different than one that doesn't have an outer globe? 



Oooo! Good question! I'm not sure. usually the outer globe has nitrogen in it to help keep the seal of the inner globe from oxidizing. Also the pressure helps allow for hot-restrike. I don't know the pressures involved. 



4) Also, what's the AU of a sodium vapor lamp in outer globe verses inner capsule and whats' that of a inner halogen capsule halogen lamp with an outer globe such as that for a PAR 64? 



No idea. L Very low for the PAR 64 as the only purpose is to fill the area with nitrogen to help with the life of the inner capsule. It's not pressurized for any purpose such as hot-restrike, so the pressure is very low and only enough to contain the nitrogen. I'd suspect 1-1.5 AU. That's why PAR lamps don't explode, they just shatter. 



5) Finally something curious about, the AU if different with a AlumiPAR lamp of outer globe verses normal halogen PAR lamp assuming it has an inner capsule or non-encapsulated lamp and that of a say compact fluorescent lamp with outer globe. 



Same AU on the inner capsule (probably 4 or so…) No AU inside the PAR reflector and lens as the aluPARs are not hermetically sealed, so we don't fill them with nitrogen or any gas. They are only mechanically sealed with the rim folded around the reflector. 



6) Can you touch a say MSR 575HR lamp's outer globe without cleaning it? In general can you touch an outer globe or is it case by case? 



Hmm.. I started to answer this, but now that I think of it I'm not really sure. I will ask someone in the company and find out. Good question.



7) What if anything is the filler inside an MSR 575HR lamp, say FFR lamp or compact fluorescent outer globe lamp?



FFR is Nitrogen, Bromide, and Halogen for the Halogen cycle. 

MSR/HSR types are mercury (for the ignition), some earth metals (every one is different based on the color and characteristics of the arc they want to create), and some other noble gasses. I have a slide I can try to dig up and send you. I have no info on compact fluorescent.


----------



## ship (Dec 2, 2009)

Now given the above, anyone wish to refine and or excell?

Heck even for an MSR 575HR lamp, do you need to clean its outer globe as a concept?


----------

